# Slow Chat Archives > Slow Chat: C++0x >  Posting closed.  Was: Only one hour left....

## Brad Jones

Unfortunately, all good things often must come to an end. The same is true with this Slow Chat.

We will be closing this forum in about one hours. This means you won't be able to post after that time. We will, however, leave this forum open for viewing.

I'd like to personally thank all of our friends from Microsoft for taking the time this week to answer questions and for providing insights into C++. I know they are very busy, so their time here at Codeguru is greatly appreciated.

Brad!

----------


## TheCPUWizard

I just want to chime in and give a *BIG* thanks to the MSFT team for taking the time to participate. I think many good things have been discussed, and I am hoping to seem some of the guys this spring!!!!

----------


## Brad Jones

Thanks Everyone! The forum is now set for viewing only.

Brad!

----------

